# How to change BIOS insydeh2o setup utility rev 3.5 to emulation IDE



## 57david (Aug 15, 2010)

I am putting Suse 11.3 on a Toshiba Satellite L505-GS5038.

My install is not working. I need to Emulate IDE.

In the advance set up options I only have two choices:


SATA Compatibility
SATA AHCI

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Compatibility


----------



## 57david (Aug 15, 2010)

Intel i3 Processor, 4gb Ram, 64 bitt. ACPI Flash BIOS version 1.30 for Satellite/Satellite Pro L500/L505/L515(v1.30; 05-18-2010; 6.96M)
Realtek Wireless LAN Driver for Windows 7 (32/64)(v62.1176.812.2009; 10-29-2009; 22.84M)
ACPI Flash BIOS version 1.10 for Satellite/Satellite Pro L500/L505/L515(v1.10; 12-07-2009; 8.87M)
Realtek Wireless LAN Driver for Windows 7 (32/64)(v2007.1.1002.2009; 05-12-2010; 18.29M)

Registry patch for System Restore Toshiba Utility Issue(v1.00.00; 05-05-2010; 2.12M)
Toshiba Media Controller (64-bit)(v1.0.80.3; 04-16-2010; 12.34M)
Toshiba Media Controller (32-bit)(v1.0.80.3; 04-16-2010; 12.32M)
Toshiba Media Controller(v1.0.65; 10-19-2009; 6.24M)
Toshiba Media Controller(v1.0.65; 10-19-2009; 6.26M)
Toshiba Web Camera Application(v1.1.1.11; 12-03-2009; 28.79M)
Toshiba Web Camera Application for Windows XP/Vista/7 (32/64)(v1.1.1.7; 11-04-2009; 28.78M)
Intel Display Driver(v8.15.10.1986; 11-16-2009; 42.57M) Here is the pdf

Thank you.


----------

